# New to racing and need help with classes



## cullen1607 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im just getting started in racing and Im looking to race on-road at the gate which is a carpet track and i was wondering if people knew what the class rules are for these classes:

Stock Sedan
Vintage Trans Am
Stock Sedan Rubber
Super Stock Sedan Rubber
Super Stock World GT
Pro Sedan

I was just wondering like what electronics(motor, battery, and esc) i can use for these classes and like chassis rules fro these before i buy the wrong stuff


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The Gate is a great facility with a good mix of talent from begining hobbiist to National caliber talent.
They generally run
1/12 stock good class but defininetly detail and set-up oriented and while the driving ability learned in this class will suit you well in all future classes it can sometimes be a little intimidating for new drivers.

Stock Sedan Rubber - Not a bad class, initial cost is high due largely to the price of an appropriate touring chassis, and rubber tire set-up can be tricky but atleast tire diamater and truing are not an issue, 17.5 motor and 2 cell Lipo with a modest speed control and you'll have all the speed you can handle through the learning curve

Super stock World GT is a good class, fast motor with modest 1cell lipo and large surface area rear tires makes a class tha can be quick and easy to get around the track, further work in driving and set-up and this car can be driving 'on a rail' and be a lot of fun, modest chassis price, fixed spec long wear tires and this is an economical class GOOD CHOICE

VTA - similar to the Sedan, slower motor and Speedo specs, and fixed spec tire, chassis can be a 4 or 5 year old design and still run very well, lots of used stuff to get this class started and it is loads of fun to drive and 'trade paint'  GOOD CHOICE.

Super Stock Sedan, Pro Sedan, Mod 1/12, etc are likely to end up with a tough learning curve and lots of broken parts. Unless you already have expireince in RC these classes should not be the entry point. Generally these are classes for the extrememly fast stock guys who are prohibited from running stock anymore or the lifetime RC'er who just loves the full throttle and hang on feel :thumbsup:

What ever you decide check out the Gates website and stop by the pits on race day and talk with the drivers, the all will be more than willing to give their own spin on the various classes.....good luck


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

i just picked up an rc10l what class would i be able to run this in? i do plan to run at the gate this winter but it would be my first time running on road carpet. all ive raced is outdoor at medina


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

The ONLY class MIGHT be World GT. The original 10L is technically too wide for this class but they may allow you to run it for awhile, or you may have/could still get conversion to 10LSS which was narrower but the SS was oval so you may have to get creative.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

nico - 

Yes, World GT would be the class for a RC10L. Bring it out and join in the fun. We run the "spec" lilac tires from either Jaco, CRC, or BSR. Relatively long lasting, and one less thing to worry about. We run 1s LiPo, 13.5 brushless, and open ESC (we allow timing advance, boost, turbo, etc).

To be honest, the Gate forum at RCTech gets way more traffic than the Gate thread here on HobbyTalk. It seems that on-roaders hang out at RCTech, and off-roaders hang out here.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/
http://www.rctech.net/forum/norcar-cleveland-style-gate-72/


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

cullen1607 said:


> Im just getting started in racing and Im looking to race on-road at the gate which is a carpet track and i was wondering if people knew what the class rules are for these classes:
> 
> Stock Sedan
> Vintage Trans Am
> ...


To add to what Mr. Miller indicated above, Stock Sedan Rubber and VTA run the "ROAR Sportsman Spec" firmware/ESC as indicated here:http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/ROAR_Sportsman_Control_ESC_List.pdf

All other classes are "open" ESC.

All of the "Stock" classes run 17.5 brushless motors. VTA runs the Novak 25.5 brushless motor. WGT runs 13.5 motors with 1s LiPo. 1/12 scale runs
1s LiPo. Pro classes generally run 10.5 brushless, but sometimes they run "Open" (or Modified). Stock Sedan runs foam tires. All Sedans & VTA run 2s LiPo.

VTA or Stock Sedan Rubber are probably the first choices for a beginner, followed by WGT. All 1/12 scale classes run 8 minute heats/mains, all sedan classes run 6 minute heats/mains, and VTA runs 6 minute heats/8 minute mains (all "heads up" or LeMans style starts).

All sedan classes and VTA are 4wd touring car chassis, WGT is 1/10 scale pan cars, and 1/12 scale are pan cars.


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

What would the best esc/motor combo for the rc10l WGT class?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Probably Tekin RS and Trinity/Epic Duo2 13.5, or possibly Novak Ballistic 13.5


----------



## cullen1607 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys that really helped. Really stoked to get all my equipment and start driving


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks CarbonJoe. this is my first on road car. I appreciate the help. I am sure i will see you at the gate soon. It does need a few things ie electronics batteries some odds and ends on the chassis. Thanks again.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

One quick tip: Once you build the chassis, and have the tires trued down to race size (start at 2.15 inches for WGT), when you mount the body, put the car on a table, take a standard Sharpie and roll it around the table marking on the body. This will give you the correct bottom edge on the body. Cut on the black line and you're good to go.


----------



## nico83 (Apr 16, 2010)

is there a novice class at the gate?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Not normally (we haven't had more than one novice recently). Come on out and we'll find some place for you to run.


----------



## swanson (Nov 17, 2009)

What are the different chassis that are being run in the WGT class? Are receiver packs permitted? Also what bodies are permitted? 
Thanks Dean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

CRC, Serpent, Associated
RX packs permited
Most are running protoform's Sophia body
full rules and body list can be found at http://worldgtrc.com/


----------



## swanson (Nov 17, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> CRC, Serpent, Associated
> RX packs permited
> Most are running protoform's Sophia body
> full rules and body list can be found at http://worldgtrc.com/


Thanks!


----------

